#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Προτάσεις βελτίωσης την νομοθεσίας περί βεβαιώσεων νομιμότητας

## AlexisL

Προσωπικά ήμουν απηυδισμένος από την αρχή που ξεκίνησα το επάγγελμα , πριν 10 χρόνια, με τις μίζες σε δημοσίους υπαλλήλους και πολιτικούς, την ασταμάτητη φοροδιαφυγή ,την μαύρη εργασία, τους εξαφανισμένους από το αρχείο της πολεοδομίας φακέλους. Σήμερα δέχομαι ευχάριστα τις αλλαγές που συντελούνται όπως την ηλεκτρονική υποβολή σχεδίων (ώστε να μην εξαφανίζονται) , τον έλεγχο κάθε νέας κατασκευής από μηχανικό που προκύπτει από κλήρωση, τον παραγκωνισμό των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων στην διαδικασία έκδοσης οικοδομικής άδειας κ.α.

ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ:
Αν θέλουμε κάποτε να μπει μια τάξη σε αυτή την χώρα και να γίνουμε επιτέλους σε θέματα οργάνωσης εφάμιλλοι της Γερμανίας,Ολλανδίας κλπ θα μπορούσαμε να εφαρμόσουμε το παρακάτω:

Πολύ σωστά αποφάσισε το κράτος να εκδίδεται βεβαίωση νομιμότητας από μηχανικό σε κάθε μεταβίβαση ακινήτου. Πώς όμως; Όπως τώρα; Πάει ο πελάτης σε ένα μηχανικό, του βρίσκει αυθαιρεσίες και του λέει ότι πρέπει να τις τακτοποιήσει. Μάλιστα. Και σου λέει ο πελάτης "δεν τακτοποιώ τίποτα". Φεύγεις εσύ απλήρωτος , φεύγει αυτός ατιμώρητος και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά. Πάει μετά στον αδερφό του ή τον ξάδερφό του ή τον ανιψιό , τον θείο ,τον φίλο ή τον ασυνείδητο συνάδελφο και παίρνει μια βεβαίωση νομιμότητας. Νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνετε τι λέω.

Και όμως θα μπορούσε να είναι πολύ καλύτερα τα πράματα. Τον τρόπο τον ανακάλυψε μόνο του το κράτος. Ό,τι γίνεται με τους ελεγκτές δόμησης.
Γιατί να μην γίνεται ηλεκτρονική κλήρωση σε κάθε μεταβίβαση, να ακολουθεί αυτοψία και να βγαίνει πόρισμα. Ο μηχανικός θα πληρώνεται ούτως ή άλλως, ο αυθαιρετούχος θα υποχρεώνεται να τακτοποιήσει , θα είναι πιο διαφανής η σχέση μηχανικού-πελάτη αφού δεν γνωριζόμαστε από πριν και όλα καλά.

Γιατί ρε παιδιά να μήν γίνει αυτό το τόσο απλό και όλα να γίνουν καλύτερα σιγά σιγά σ'αυτόν τον τόπο;

----------


## Xάρης

Γενικώς είμαι αντίθετος με τον θεσμό των ελεγκτών δόμησης έτσι όπως έχει γίνει.
Οι ελεγκτές κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν μπορεί να είναι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες.
Θα έπρεπε να είναι μισθωτοί δημοσίων ή γιατί όχι και ιδιωτικών ΥΔΟΜ, που να έχουν την νομική κάλυψη της υπηρεσίας/εταιρίας στην οποία εργάζονται.

Το πρόβλημα στους αυθαιρετούντες είναι οι δυο τουλάχιστον έλεγχοι που γίνονται στις άδειες δόμησης από διαφορετικούς ελεγκτές. Τουλάχιστον στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις των έργων.

Αν γίνει αυτό που λες, τότε τι θα εμποδίζει τον έναν μηχανικό ελεγκτή να εκδώσει αναληθή βεβαίωση;

Το πρόβλημα με τον ιδιώτη μηχανικό που λες ότι δεν πληρώνεται αν τυχόν διαπιστώσει αυθαιρεσίες, είναι στον μηχανικό.
Οφείλουμε να υπογράφουμε συμφωνητικό και να λέμε ότι η αμοιβή μας για τον έλεγχο είναι αυτή και να πληρωνόμαστε πριν τον έλεγχο!
Ανεξαρτήτως αποτελέσματος.
Αν το κάναμε όλοι μας, δεν θα υπήρχαν τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεις.
Αν πάλι υπήρχε έλεγχος από το ΤΕΕ για τις βεβαιώσεις αυτές και ποινές από το πειθαρχικό σοβαρές και όχι χάδια, τότε να βλέπαμε αν θα έδινε κανείς από εμάς ψευδή βεβαίωση.

----------


## AlexisL

Έχεις δίκαιο στη σημασία που δίνεις στου δύο και όχι έναν ελέγχους. Οι ελεγκτές δόμησης θεωρώ ότι είναι επιτυχημένο μέτρο που δέχεται βελτιώσεις. Ας φανταστούμε μια υπηρεσία με 50 ελεγκτές δόμησης. Πιστεύω ότι θα καταντούσαν κάτι σαν το ΣΔΟΕ. Θα τους μαθαίναμε με τον καιρό όλους με το μικρό τους όνομα. Πρώτοι πρώτοι θα τους γνώριζαν οι πολιτικοί και οι ισχυροί αυτής της χώρας. Και θα αρχίζαν τα χατήρια, τα "είναι καλό παιδί", οι έμμεσες απειλές. Προτιμώ το άπλωμα αρμοδιοτήτων που συμβαίνει τώρα. Το παιχνίδι μεταφέρεται σε δύο πράματα πια: 1) στην κλήρωση (είναι πάντα καθαρή; ) και 2) στην εξέταση του πορίσματος από την Υ.ΔΟΜ .

Για τις βεβαιώσεις νομιμότητας ,ναι , ιδανικά θα έπρεπε να πληρωνόμαστε από πριν αλλά δεν γίνεται συνήθως. Αυτό υπάγεται στην παιδεία των μηχανικών και των πελατών και θα αλλάξει μακροπρόθεσμα.
Για μένα, ένας μηχανικός εξασφαλισμένα πληρωμένος  που δραστηριοποιείται σε διαφορετική περιοχή και δεν γνωρίζει ούτε εξ'όψεως τον πελάτη είναι αξιόπιστος επαγγελματίας. Ο μηχανικός-φίλος-συγγενής-γνωστός δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου φερέγγυος.

----------


## Xάρης

Το ΣΔΟΕ δεν κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του;
Όταν υπάρχει η πολιτική βούληση και τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία, νόμοι και τεχνολογικά εργαλεία, την κάνει πολύ καλά και με το παραπάνω.

Επιμένω όμως στο ότι δεν μπορεί ο δυνητικός ανταγωνιστής μου να με ελέγχει.
Το ίδιο λέω και για τη σύνθεση των πρώην ΕΠΑΕ και νυν ΣΑ. Δεν μπορούν να είναι μέλη τους ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, δυνητικοί ανταγωνιστές μου.

Επιπλέον, ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας συνήθως δεν έχει τον τοπογραφικό εξοπλισμό για τις μετρήσεις. Πώς θα ελέγξεις τις αποστάσεις από τα όρια, κτίσματος σε αγροτεμάχιο; Πώς θα ελέγξεις με ακρίβεια το βάθος εκσκαφής σε σχέση με την αφετηρία μέτρησης των υψών;

Δικλείδες ασφαλείας μπορούν να υπάρξουν.

Πιο αναλυτικά τις σκέψεις μου τις έχω αναπτύξει *ΕΔΩ* όπου υπάρχει και σχετική συζήτηση.

----------


## AlexisL

Χθες μιλούσα με ένα συνάδελφο και μου είπε ότι πήγε να βγάλει μια βεβαίωση νομιμότητας σε ένα κατάστημα. Αυτό ήταν άλλα αντί άλλων σε σχέση με την κάτοψη (κάποιοι χώροι στην άδεια είχαν χρήση "κατοικία"  ενώ υπήρχε διαφορετική διαμερισμάτωση ) και είπε στον ιδιοκτήτη ότι θέλει τακτοποίηση. Αυτός άρχισε τα δικά του - "τι τακτοποίηση μου λες, άσε μας τώρα , δεν έχω λεφτα "κλπ. 

Την άλλη μέρα βρέθηκε άλλος συνάδελφος που του έδωσε βεβαίωση νομιμότητας...

Αυτό τι είναι τώρα; Κράτος ; Νόμος ; 
Εμείς τι πρέπει να κάνουμε; Που καταγγέλουμε ένα τέτοιο περιστατικό; 
Και γιατί να πρέπει αυτό να γίνει επώνυμα, για να στραφούν εναντίον μου μετά και ο ιδιοκτήτης και ο μηχανικός ; 

Απογοήτευση. Ο νόμος εξυπηρετεί τα λαμόγια, τους ασυνείδητους ψευδοεπιστήμονες που τα σάλια τους τρέχουν για λεφτά και αδιαφορούν αν αυτή η χώρα βουλιάξει αύτανδρη.

----------


## Xάρης

Καταγγέλλεις επώνυμα τον μηχανικό στο ΤΕΕ.
Οι ποινές βέβαια είναι αστείες.
Αν αφαιρούνταν μέχρι και άδεις ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος για πάντα, ίσως λόγω φόβου να μη γίνονταν όσα γίνονται.
Όσο τα ανεχόμαστε τόσο θα κατρακυλούν οι αμοιβές μας.

Όσο για τον ιδιοκτήτη, αν δεν έχει λεφτά δεν έχει βεβαίωση, δεν έχει πώληση/ενοικίαση, δηλαδή εκμετάλλευση του ακινήτου του.

----------

AlexisL

----------


## Kostas2002

Οι ποινές πλέον δεν είναι αστείες για αμοιβές των 150¤ ή 200¤........



> 2. Οι διοικητικές κυρώσεις επιβάλλονται με αιτιολογημένη απόφαση του Υπουργού Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής,  λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ως κριτήρια ιδίως το είδος και τη βαρύτητα της παράβασης, τις συνέπειες που προκύπτουν από αυτή, την επιφάνεια του υπό ελέγχου κτιρίου, το βαθμό υπαιτιότητας ως εξής:
> α. καταβολή χρηματικού προστίμου από 5.000 ευρώ μέχρι 50.000 ευρώ σε περίπτωση υπέρβασης δόμησης έως 500 τ.μ., καθώς και υπέρβασης καθ΄ύψος μέχρι 2 μέτρα ή παραβίασης των πλάγιων αποστάσεων μέχρι 2 μέτρα και από 50.001 ευρώ μέχρι 500.000 ευρώ σε περίπτωση υπέρβασης δόμησης μεγαλύτερης των 500 τ.μ., καθώς και υπέρβασης καθ΄ύψος μεγαλύτερης των 2 μέτρων ή παραβίασης των πλάγιων αποστάσεων μεγαλύτερης των 2 μέτρων,
> β. αποκλεισμός του Ελεγκτή Δόμησης από τη διενέργεια ελέγχων για περίοδο από ένα έως και τρία έτη, 
> γ. οριστική διαγραφή του Ελεγκτή Δόμησης από το Μητρώο, ιδίως στην περίπτωση υποτροπής μετά από αποκλεισμό και 
> δ. απαγόρευση εκπόνησης και υπογραφής μελετών για την έκδοση έγκρισης δόμησης και άδειας δόμησης και απαγόρευση επίβλεψης οικοδομικών εργασιών από 3 έως 12 μήνες.
> 3. Κάθε επιβληθείσα διοικητική κύρωση καταγράφεται στο Μητρώο Ελεγκτών Δόμησης τα δε επιβαλλόμενα χρηματικά πρόστιμα βεβαιώνονται, εισπράττονται υπέρ του Δημοσίου, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Κ.Ε.Δ.Ε..
> 4. Ο Ελεγκτής Δόμησης στον οποίο επιβλήθηκε αφαίρεση άδειας οφείλει μέσα σε δέκα ημέρες από την κοινοποίηση σε αυτόν της σχετικής απόφασης να καταθέσει την άδειά του.

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστά Κώστα συσχετίζεις τις ποινές με τις αμοιβές.
Οι ποινές όμως που αναφέρονται στο απόσπασμα του άρθρου 18 του Ν.4030/11 που παραθέτεις, αφορούν τους ελεγκτές δόμησης.
Για τους μηχανικούς που δίνουν ψευδείς βεβαιώσεις κύριας χρήσης ποιες είναι οι ποινές;

----------


## Kostas2002

Αλλού αντί αλλού είμαι...
Ν4014, άρθρο 23



> 5. Οι συμβολαιογράφοι που συντάσσουν συμβόλαια, οι δικαιοπρακτούντες, οι μεσίτες που μεσολαβούν, οι δικηγόροι που παρίστανται στη σύνταξη συμβολαίων, οι υποθηκοφύλακες ή οι προϊστάμενοι των κτηματολογικών γραφείων που μεταγράφουν αυτά, εφόσον δεν έχει επισυναφθεί η δήλωση και η βεβαίωση της προηγούμενης παραγράφου, *καθώς και οι μηχανικοί που χορήγησαν ανακριβή βεβαίωση,* τιμωρούνται με ποινή φυλάκισης τουλάχιστον έξι μηνών και χρηματική ποινή από 30.000 μέχρι 100.000 ευρώ, ανάλογα με την αξία της αυθαίρετης κατασκευής.
> 6. *Στους μηχανικούς της προηγούμενης παραγράφου*, ανεξάρτητα από την ποινική τους δίωξη, επιβάλλεται προσωρινή ή οριστική απαγόρευση άσκησης του επαγγέλματος από τα αρμόδια πειθαρχικά όργανα του φορέα που είναι μέλη, ανάλογα με τη βαρύτητα της παράβασης. Με κοινή απόφαση των Υπουργών Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής και Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και δικτύων,ρυθμίζεται η διαδικασία επιβολής της διοικητικής ποινής και κάθε αναγκαίο ζήτημα για την εφαρμογή της παραγράφου αυτής.

----------


## Xάρης

Μπράβο! Αυτήν την παράγραφο την είχα ξεχάσει και μάλιστα είχα γράψει σχετικό θέμα *ΕΔΩ*, έναν χρόνο πριν! Σ' ευχαριστώ για την υπενθύμιση.

Όμως, ο συνάδελφος που αναφέρει ο Αλέξης θα τη βγάλει καθαρή.
Γιατί:
Οι εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις δεν τακτοποιούνται με τον Ν.4014/11 εκτός και αν έχουν γίνει διαφοροποιήσεις στις ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές εγκαταστάσεις. Ακόμα όμως και να έχουν γίνει, εγώ στη θέση του θα ζητούσα επεξήγηση της λέξης "διαμερισμάτωση" και να μου βρουν ένα λεξικό ή έστω νόμο όπου αναφέρεται ο ορισμός αυτός. 

Η βεβαίωση του Ν.4014/11 μιλάει για μεταβολές της δόμησης, κάλυψης, ύψους και αλλαγές χρήσης. Αν δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιες αλλαγές τότε γιατί να μη δώσει τη βεβαίωση. 
Αν όμως μέρος των κατοικιών έχουν μετατραπεί σε καταστήματα, τότε εκεί πιάστηκε και έχει τις συνέπειες που αναφέρεις Κώστα. Ήτοι:
6 μήνες φυλάκιση30.000 πρόστιμο3 μήνες απαγόρευση άσκησης επαγγέλματος
Τα ελάχιστα προβλεπόμενα και κατ' εκτίμηση δική μου.

----------

